# T/C Omega .50 cal muzzleloader( Colo legal)



## Conner parry (Jan 15, 2010)

This gun is Colorado Legal, it has a Williams peep sight, a Lyman 17A globe sight on the front with Lee Shaver crosshair inserts. It has a few hunting marks, but other wise in good condition. It comes with two breech plugs, some Black horn 209 powder and .501 Thor bullets. This is a great shooting gun.


----------



## Conner parry (Jan 15, 2010)

Call or text for pictures, $350. Thanks for looking.
Conner
385-335-2669


----------



## Conner parry (Jan 15, 2010)

Up for the day


----------



## Conner parry (Jan 15, 2010)

Sold, thanks.


----------

